# Leg Bandanas??



## slyder

I thought it was gang signs

-Slyder


----------



## john doe

No. It's a gay symbol. Like a purple triangle, a rainbow sticker, or blue headlights.


----------



## pontiuspylate

I admit it's gay looking. But I don't think thats what its for. It seems like every kid and high schooler on the hill ties a bandana around their leg. But I dont see older boarders doing this which leads me to think its a wannabe gangster style thing. I'm sure there are some boarders on this forum that do this. So chime in and explain please.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

according to urban dictionary, it gives you "4 scene points"


----------



## Toecutter

Didn't Bruce Springsteen do that back in the mid-80's?


----------



## Milo303

It's a sign that you're gay? haha you're an idiot Doe

It's just a style thing and a way for friends to spot each other, lighten up and stop being so judgmental


----------



## john doe

Milo303 said:


> It's a sign that you're gay? haha you're an idiot Doe
> 
> It's just a style thing and a way for friends to spot each other, lighten up and stop being so judgmental


You had to go and ruin my fun.


----------



## pontiuspylate

So its just a style/fad thing? I dont really think its a good way to spot your friends. I spot my friends by jacket/pants color combo.

I can see how it would be a cool idea if you were with a riding club and everybody had the same bandana with a club logo or something.


----------



## Toecutter

If a bunch of friends got together and said, "Let's all wear matching bandanas on our legs today!" then that would be kind of...


----------



## Extremo

This still goes on huh? I thought that went out with pink pants


----------



## slyder

Toecutter said:


> If a bunch of friends got together and said, "Let's all wear matching bandanas on our legs today!" then that would be kind of...


GAY, yes...


----------



## Toecutter

slyder said:


> GAY, yes...


I was going to say "paintballish" but yours works too.


----------



## Extremo

Honestly, if the gays want to wear leg bandana's, I'm fine with that. From now on, when I see one of those gays with a leg band on, I'll make sure to commend them on their courage to freely ride so gay.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes

yeah, it definitely comes off as trying too hard to be stylee. I think its like old rich dudes and sports cars, they're definitely trying to overcompensate for a lack of something (penis size, riding skills, etc.)


----------



## labowsky

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> yeah, it definitely comes off as trying too hard to be stylee. I think its like old rich dudes and sports cars, they're definitely trying to overcompensate for a lack of something (penis size, riding skills, etc.)


for they have to much money to spend? 
this should die with all the gangsters aswell.


----------



## Karasene

Extremo said:


> Honestly, if the gays want to wear leg bandana's, I'm fine with that. From now on, when I see one of those gays with a leg band on, I'll make sure to commend them on their courage to freely ride so gay.


ha. You would! thats funny.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w

this kinda fits with this thread, but where i ride in the midwest i always see people with bandannas hanging from there back pockets, so me and my friends always play a game who could snatch the most banndaas, fun times...


----------



## Milo303

john doe said:


> You had to go and ruin my fun.


My bad, thought you were serious without a safety smile


----------



## Phenom

OneManSteezKr3w said:


> this kinda fits with this thread, but where i ride in the midwest i always see people with bandannas hanging from there back pockets, so me and my friends always play a game who could snatch the most banndaas, fun times...


I don't even hang a bandana out of my pocket but I'd beat you over with head with your own snowboard if I caught you going all grabby grabby near my ass.


----------



## linvillegorge

To each their own, but it looks fucking retarded.


----------



## ThaDoctor

pontiuspylate said:


> What is the deal with people tying bandanas around their shins? Is there a purpose to this or is it strictly a style thing? Just curious...


Are these the same kids with justin bieber haircuts and their sisters jeans ?


----------



## T.J.

Phenom said:


> ... but I'd beat you over with head with your own snowboard if I caught you going all grabby grabby near my ass.


you wouldnt want to ride with us then. :laugh:


----------



## Leo

Beats the snowbunny I saw wearing her goggles around her thighs and one on her head :dunno:


----------



## Phenom

Leo said:


> Beats the snowbunny I saw wearing her goggles around her thighs and one on her head :dunno:


You noob...how else do you expect her to keep the wind and sun out of her thigh?


----------



## 51bombed

Phenom said:


> You noob...how else do you expect her to keep the wind and sun out of her thigh?


one for the whispering eye...


----------



## linvillegorge

linvillegorge said:


> To each their own, but it looks fucking retarded.


And oh yeah, git awf mah lawn!!!


----------



## david_z

I think people used to do this back in the '90s as an indication of your stance, so if your bandana is on your left leg you ride regular, and on your right leg means goofy. I _think_ (don't quote me on this) the idea is that other people know when you're riding switch so it is basically a way of fishing for compliments.


----------



## Jenzo

david_z said:


> I think people used to do this back in the '90s as an indication of your stance, so if your bandana is on your left leg you ride regular, and on your right leg means goofy. I _think_ (don't quote me on this) the idea is that other people know when you're riding switch so it is basically a way of fishing for compliments.


Genius! :laugh: 
Problem is I already forget which leg means switch. I'll tie a bandana around both legs just to make sure people know.


----------



## ThunderChunky

I did it because my bandana was frozen tied and I couldn't get it into my pocket. So I put it around my leg. I might do it more though, because I have a bunch of different coats and it's hard for people to know who I am. Wish there was another way though.


----------



## dreampow

This has made its way to Japan and I see young dudes doing this sometimes, seems like its to recognize their crew members, but you know its all about the look. Thing is if you can't ride well you can tie as many bandanas to as many places as you like. Eating shit doesn't look very cool.:dunno:

In general people are super stylish and color coordinated here though, its like a fashion show at some mountains.
Some pretty sick ground tricks too to watch from the lifts. 

Only 3 weeks more waiting before I can get out there. 

I can't wait.


----------

